# Painful AF after crinone - normal?



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi ladies,

My AF just started after an unsuccessful stimulated IUI cycle, in which I got progesterone support via Crinone gel. I wanted to check if it is normal to get a lot of cramping and pain during AF after tx? I typically dont have any cramping but this time have had to down a couple of paracetamols already in the past 5 hours - very unusual for me.

xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey pyra  yes I think it normal to have bad cramp during AF as nothing to do with crinome  it is the drugs you have been taking cause it as to flush out everything out that what make it so painful cramping.
So sorry to hear it didn't work.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Becky -    for your IUI this month!


----------

